# I love you guys but...



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

So there is probably a really simple solution to this, but I've looked and haven't seen it.

I love the forum, and I'm on almost every day. But as I comment and post more, my notifications start to get out of hand! I'm receiving up to 70 emails/day. I know I could just block the emails, but is there a way to select what gets notified and what doesn't?

Ex: I no longer receive notifications for likes or comments, but still get them for posts I've started or personal messages.

Any help is appreciated! I love you all, but at this rate I'll have to get a second email account!


----------



## akiva9999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lol... I'm in the same boat, just not as active. I'm betting there's a setting in the actual forum, but Tapatalk is what I'm mainly using (for the first time)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Slingshot Forum - My Control Panel - Settings - Notification Options

Uncheck all the boxes and hit save changes. Sign out, then back in.

Easy Peasy.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

You're my hero HB. Thanks!


----------

